# Honda hs80 1991 powder coat code/color



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone know the honda hs80 snowblower 1991 year powder coat code/color ? Manufacturer, type of powder used ?

Thank you.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

What's powder coated?
I have an old snowblower and seems to me it is paint not powder coating.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I had mine powder coated about two years ago at my companies manufacturing plant. Our available color is "Cherry Red" which is nearly identical to Snap On red. Pics below. She came out looking like a new penny. The recoil on the engine and the control plate at the shifter are the original Honda red. The bucket and chute are the Cherry Red powder coat. Nearly an identical match...


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty nice!
I hope it lasts. I came across this post that someone claimed powder coat is not the best solution. Look at comment #19:

Repainting a snowblower bucket


----------

